# DENMARK | Projects & Construction



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Copenhagen Arena Proposal / 3XN Architects*

*Architects:* 3XN (Head of Team and Design)
*Location:* Ørestad South, Copenhagen, Denmark
*Team:* HKS architects (Arena Specialist), Arup (Engineer), ME Engineers (Engineer), Planit (Landscape)
*Client:* CPHX P/S
*Size:* 35,000 m2
*Capacity:* 15,000 (seating 12,500)
*Facade:* Yellow terracotta and glass
*Expected Sustainability Certification:* BREEAM Very Good
*Completion:* Fall 2015

3XN Architects, in collaboration with HKS Architects, Arup, ME Engineers and Planit, won the first prize in the competition for the Copenhagen Arena, which is expected to be completed in the fall of 2015. Located in the Ørestad-area, a short metro ride from the city center of Denmark’s capital, their design combines two key ambitions: to create state of the art and flexible multi-purpose arena that can attract spectators from near and far, while ensuring that the building’s presence will be a win for the entire neighborhood.

Copenhagen Arena is designed so that the interior spaces can be adjusted depending on whether the event is a concert or a sporting event, in this way guests will always enjoy optimum conditions. However, the flexibility goes beyond a usual arena: “Our ambition was to create an arena, that besides from hosting a range of amazing sporting and musical events would also be a catalyst for various local activities for the enjoyment of residents and visitors. Therefore, the areas surrounding the arena are designed to be used for recreational purposes, while the public foyer easily can host markets or exhibitions. In this way, the arena is also a cultural center,” says Partner and Creative Director of 3XN, Kim Herforth Nielsen.

Architecturally the design of the Arena is divided into a plinth and a top. The organic shapes of the plinth create a number of spaces and niches, which can be used for recreational purposes and which also helps to regulate the movements of many spectators. The top has a semi-transparent facade, where terracotta fins in a warm golden color, waves on the building in a circular motion. Terracotta is a material that has a long history of use in Denmark. It is durable and robust, and gives the arena stoutness. Moreover, the waving motion of the terracotta fins adds a playful and elegant expression to the building. The areas where the top rises from the plinth mark the arena entrances. Thus, the façade contributes to making it easy for spectators to find their way, explains Partner and Head of Competition of 3XN, Jan Ammundsen. The glass between the terracotta fins makes the building appear open and accessible, while the foyer areas receive natural light.





































http://www.archdaily.com/242875/copenhagen-arena-proposal-3xn-architects/


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*New office building for Nordea Bank / Henning Larsen Architects*

Henning Larsen Architects and a team consisting of Signal Architects and SLA Landscape Architects have won the competition for Nordea Bank’s new office building of 40,000 m2 in Ørestad North, Copenhagen, next to the premises of the Danish Broadcasting Corporation and the Concert Hall – Koncerthuset. The building will comprise Scandinavia’s largest trading floor of 5,500 m2 with a view of the green area of Amager Fælled. 

The new building introduces a new medium scale in Ørestad – a street level connecting the large buildings of the district and the characteristic landscape of Amager Fælled. To the south, the building is characterised by a sophisticated, sloping park landscape and to the north by an open ground floor and tile facades on the lower floors.

“Nordea’s new building interacts with the city, opens up and invites for activity at different levels. It will be a place in the city that offers activity inside as well as outside”, explains Design Director Louis Becker, Henning Larsen Architects.

The citation from the jury states that the proposal of Henning Larsen Architects “relates to the urban context and in all ways constitutes a beautifully designed and convincing office building. The proposal is innovative and challenges the surroundings and Nordea Bank, but also to a certain degree represents a both recognisable and robust architecture.”

Stage one covering a total of 40,000 m2 consists of two light, sculptural buildings placed on a base. The architectural concept reflects the functionality of the buildings. Thus, the effective office floors are all placed on top of the base, while the shared, outward functions are placed at street level.

”We are proud to continue our collaboration with Nordea. I also worked on Nordea Bank’s headquarters in Copenhagen, which we designed in the late 1990’s. This is a building that we often use as a reference project”, says Louis Becker. “The new building provides Nordea’s employees with the best opportunities to produce results in an inspiring and modern work environment. With good, natural daylight conditions, we not only create a warm, open and bright environment, but also a sustainable statement that will set new standards in Denmark.”

Nordea Bank’s new office building in Ørestad North will achieve the highest LEED certification and will house 1,800-2,200 employees. According to plan, it will be ready for inauguration in 2016.




































































































http://www.archdaily.com/230358/new-office-building-for-nordea-bank-henning-larsen-architects/


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Rigshospitalet Hospital Expansion / 3XN Architects*

*Architects: *3XN Architects
*Location:* Blegdamsvej, Copenhagen, Denmark
*Lead Consultants: *Aarhus Arkitekterne
*Specialist in Hospital Architecture:* Nickl & Partner Architekten AG
*Engineering:* Grontmij
*Landscape:* Kristine Jensens Studio
*Client:* Rigshospitalet
*Functions:* Operating rooms, wards, administration, research & education, outpatient departments, radiology
*Size: *76,000 (Moreover: Patient hotel: 7,400 m2, multi-storey car park 17,000 m2)
*Facade:* Glass and Jura Gelb natural stone
*Floors:* 9 (scales down to 4)
*Expected Sustainability Certification:* BREEAM Excellent

Text: http://www.archdaily.com/238191/rigshospitalet-hospital-expansion-3xn-architects/


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Adult Education Center / CEBRA*

Danish firm, CEBRA, was recently awarded first prize for their new education center in Odense. The building explores how curved forms can penetrate and define the rectilinear confines of the 134,550 sqf school building. Soft curving levels open to floors below and provide a mixing of visual and auditory experiences in a dynamically changing environment. Moreover, such levels provide a flexible learning environment, with “the human-being placed at the center.”

Organizationally, the levels pivot around a central space which CEBRA calls the Agora – with tranquil spaces set inside the building’s edges. This duality of active levels and contemplative spaces is echoed in section as the ground levels are programmed for high activity and the higher levels are designed for a more peaceful space.

http://www.archdaily.com/231926/adult-education-center-cebra/


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Research and Educational Building for Technical University Denmark / Christensen & Co. Architects + Rørbæk & Møller architects*

Christensen & Co. Architects + Rørbæk & Møller architects were recently announced as winners of the competition for a 40.000m2 laboratory building at Technical University Denmark. The new research and educational building assembles the three institutes in one clear architectural concept, creating an open building with space for knowledge sharing and collaborations across the various subjects.

In a team consisting of engineers COWI, Rørbæk & Møller architects, Wessberg and Schul Landscape architects, the new building will house DTU-Aqua, DTU Veterinary and DTU-Food engineering and includes laboratories and stables for horses, pigs and cows at the Lyngby Campus.

The building has been designed will respect and consideration for the existing landscape and masterplan at the campus, and will create a social hub and promote knowledge sharing within the research community.





































http://www.archdaily.com/231026/research-and-educational-building-for-technical-university-denmark-christensen-co-architects/


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Cold Hawaii / Force4 Architects*

*Architects:* Force4 Architects
*Location:* Klitmøller, Denmark
*Completion:* March 2012
*Engineer:* Jelcon A/S
*Landscape:* Preben Skaarup Landskabsarkitekter
*Client:* The Municipality of Thisted in collaboration with The Real Dania Foundation
*Foundations:* Real Dania, Bevica, Lokale og Anlægsfonden, Friluftsrådet
*Photoghaphs:* Mette Johnsen

The new surf-culture house situated on the tip of Klitmøller’s magnificent coastline has been named “The Lobster House”. The name was given due to the building’s former function as a repository for live lobsters before they were sold at auction. Today, there are no lobsters! Instead, there is space for the surf club, NASA. The clubhouse was designed by Force4 Architects, as an extension of the terrain, creating one fluid landscape. With this vision in mind, the roof not only functions as an important element in relation to the building’s users but also as an attractive transition between landscape and building, culminating in a public viewing point for all visitors.

The new building has equal focus on indoor and outdoor spaces. The building forms a shield where the wind is strongest and is positioned to provide views out to sea. A wide staircase offers a grandstand and entertainment area for tourists and spectators alike. The materials are robust to best uphold against the challenging natural conditions presented by the sea and the wind: concrete, wood, copper and timber wharf.

Surfers from all over northern Europe have come to Klitmøller and christened the place “Cold Hawaii”. As a consequence, the PWA Surf World Cup was held in Klitmøller in 2010 and 2011. The Lobster House is also part of a larger strategy to promote new developments in Denmark’s outlying areas. By showcasing Klitmøller’s unique nature in a new way, surfers have breathed new life into the former fishing village, turning it into an attractive place to live and visit.









































































http://www.archdaily.com/242190/cold-hawaii-force4-architects/


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Carlsberg Copenhagen


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Discovering the Waterfront*

*C.F. Møller Landscape* and *COWI* have been announced as the winners of the second stage competition for *Aalborg’s *new waterfront development. The landscape is inspired by the dunes in Northern Jutland. The first stage of the competition saw C.F. Møller Landscape also design the waterfront area around a new concert hall designed by COOP Himmelblau and this latest addition through the second stage has been selected to complement both winning designs.

The new masterplan for the second stage takes the same design ideals from the first stage, using the promenade as the tool that links and unifies the Aalborg waterfront. Taking the influence from the dunes of the Jutland there’s a strong emphasis on how the waterfront and the promenade connect.

The central element to the whole masterplan that C.F. Møller Landscape have proposed is the town plinth. The plinth forms a raised area that looks to add a connection and unifying element to the surrounding, distinctive architecture. The raised area of the plinth forms a rectangular plaza around the House of Music concert hall. The plinth also provides flood protection for the concert hall. There will be a series of fluid forms carved into the plinth that create functional spaces, sheltering occupants from wind and providing steps with integrated seating.

In the larger promenade further plazas will create large green spaces which will be filled with dense groves of trees.

Materiality is important in defining the areas of the masterplan, rich and fine materials will be used for the plinth, in order to compliment the House of Music. To set the two areas apart the promenade and large plazas will be left raw and simple, materials such as asphalt, or cast concrete will be used, mirroring the use of materials in the first stage of the Aalborg Waterfront development that C.F. Møller Landscape have already completed.

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19906


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

Rigshospitalet needs a refurbishment for sur, it is so ugly, even if you get use to it along the years ....


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*BDP wins Bispebjerg Hospital competition with TKT and Ramboll Danmark*

*BDP*, Danish architects *TKT* and *Rambøll Danmark* has been appointed the winner of the *master plan competition for the New Hospital and New Psychiatry Bispebjerg in the northern part of Copenhagen*, Denmark. The winning project divides the site into four quarters with a green park in the centre and allows space for the beautiful, heritage-listed pavilions and green gardens.

“The winning proposal has been selected because it plans the hospital as a city with four different quarters, each with its own distinctive character. Because the green and recreational areas are an important part of the plan. And because a simple and consistent traffic solution ensures calm, accessibility and orientation within the site,” states Regional Councillor Lars Gaardhøj, who is chairman of the project’s political reference group.

The general hospital quarter in the northern part towards Tuborgvej, the psychiatric quarter in the north-eastern part, the historic quarter with administration, research and laboratories in the southern, heritage-listed part and a green park quarter with a central entrance area in the middle.

The design places the general hospital entrance area in the middle as a large, green pulsating heart. From here staff, patients and visitors gather and distribute into the different quarters of the hospital.

Today, the recreational areas are an integrated part of the daily lives of patients, staff and neighbours. The green vibe of the project and the calmness of the area have been secured for the future through a well-planned traffic solution with one-way roads and central parking facili-ties. As a result of this, the winning project solves the existing parking challenges of an unnecessary traffic of drivers searching for a place to park.

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19953


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*CEBRA win competition to design Science Centre from old water bottling plant*

Danish architects *CEBRA* have won first place in the design competition to* renovate an old mineral water bottling plant into a Science Centre in Copenhagen*. The original building will be redeveloped to serve as an interactive centre for science, technology and culture, housing their concept, Experimentarium, and is due for completion in *2015*.

The* 320,000 sq* ft project will receive a generous donation from The A.P. Møller and Chastine Mc-Kinney Møller Foundation to enable its completion, and the building will have a huge green ramp which will spiral up through its floors, an exhibition hall, a rooftop exhibition space, a botanical roof garden, a flexible stage for an audience of *400 spectators*, as well as accommodation for learning, innovation and research. The project is organised with great attention to crafting an extensive internal synergy that defines the dynamic and active interior.

As Experimentarium develops its educational and research platforms, the building needs to offer flexible accommodations to meet evolving programme demands. To help with this, exhibition areas can be expanded, reduced or altered without compromising flow and functionality. Rectilinear volumes made of perforated aluminium will be placed on top of one another over the walls of the building in order to turn its two floors into three. Large areas of glass are inserted into the volume’s ‘boxes’ to provide views into and out of the building. This links the Experimentarium to the outside urban space as the staggered boxes ‘push’ outward to offer external views.

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19980


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

wow, really cool projects kay:


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*New €551.5m Aalborg University Hospital scheme won by Indigo Consortium*

The Indigo Consortium has won the competition to design the New Aalborg University Hospital in Northern Jutland, Denmark - a project of €551.5m. The new hospital, which is part of a governmental health reform, comprises a 330,000 sq m master plan with 134,500 sq m hospital buildings and 17,000 sq m for the Faculty of Health Science of Aalborg University.

“The overall architectural approach of the winning proposal is to design the hospital with maximum attention on the individual user - the citizen,” said Mr. Kim Holst Jensen, Partner at schmidt hammer lassen architects, one of three architecture firms in the Indigo Consortium. He continued: “In the design, special attention has been paid to creating optimal conditions to support the comfort it gives when you know that your loved ones are in good hands. Special attention has been paid to creating physical surroundings which are poetic and spatially diverse so the overall experience becomes less formal, less institutional and less impersonal.”

The winning design merges the new hospital complex with the sloping landscape in a smooth transition from the existing Aalborg University. The concept of the new master plan is to create an urban structure where streets, paths and courtyards form greatly diverse spaces, while referring to the human scale in both the buildings and the spaces in between.

“The architectural idea is to enhance the characteristics of the existing landscape and to create synergy between the different functions of the hospital,” explained Kim Holst Jensen. “The durable master plan offers not only a maximum of flexibility in regards to future extensions but also meets the ambition of offering views and ample daylight in the whole structure for patients, relatives and staff.”

The characteristics of the existing landscape are used to structure the hospital in a way where functions, such as the outpatient clinic, are situated with an entrance from East at ground floor level. In the levels above, with direct connection to the higher positioned terrain towards West, the emergency functions are placed. In this way the different work-flows are clearly separated while the closeness of the functions is maintained. The bed wards are placed with vertical connection to the inner street and all main functions.

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Bella Sky Hotel / 3XN Architects*





































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=79752920&postcount=101


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Engineers design The Danish Cancer Centre together with Gehry Partners of Los Angeles*

The Danish Cancer Centre was designed together with Gehry Partners of Los Angeles. The project is an extensive renovation of a 1918 building in Aarhus, Denmark inspired by the Maggie Centres in the U.K.

Gehry Partners concept preserved the facades of the existing building and inserted within this shell a highly unusual Mikado-like timber structure. The structure is held clear of the exterior walls, creating open canyons on either side to bring light to the lower levels. A completely glazed roof recreating the form of the building's original pitched roof completes the design.

An integral part of the design was the use of solid 18 by 18 Douglas Fir as the primary architectural expression and structural members. Of notable non-structural challenges include providing a pleasant internal environment under the glazed roof without mechanical cooling, using mostly natural ventilation through earthducts, and providing the building with discrete routing for the mechanical systems within its exposed structure. Also a mist-sprinkler system was implemented for the first time in Denmark on this project.

The internal structure consists of two floating floors above a basement level and 30 inclined timber columns. The floors are offset from each other creating a significant lean in the structure. To counteract this, the lower floor is held in place by three concrete storage cores. Thus the columns were fixed laterally at both their base and at their connection to the lower floor plate so cantilevering upwards and hold the upper floor in place.

Rather than using the old facades for stability 4 slender but stiff post-tensioned, high strength fibre-reinforced concrete columns have been placed in cavities at the four corners. The columns also carry the loads from the roof, which is transferred into the corner rafters by the stiff tubular ridge beam. The ridge beam collects the majority of the loads from the side rafters through bending stiff connections. This allows cross ties to be omitted.

An important consideration in the design was the twisting and cracking of the solid wooden members. Hence all members and details have been designed to all members to twist freely. Due to the large member sizes and the need to allow for large cracks to open and a very complex geometry a custom-made screw was also developed for the project. The design intent was to conceal all steel connections between the wooden floor beams. This was achieved by locating steel connectors on the top face of the beams in the shape of inverted double-T's.

Due to the complex geometry, Soren Jensen modelled the more than 500 unique connections in Revit and provided both steel and wood contractors with a total of more than 8000 fabrication drawings and cutting files for their machinery. Using prefabrication and assembly allowed for the on-site assembly of the structural members in just 4 weeks.

www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Conversion of the old shipyard, which will provide the city of Elsinore with a new cultural yard.*

Opened on 10/10/2010 at 10:10 the project is the first 17.000-m2 conversion of the old shipyard, which will provide the city of Elsinore with a new cultural yard. The yard will contain a library, exhibition areas, a concert hall and other cultural facilities bringing new life to the worn out site.

The old shipyard is located on the harbour front across from Kronborg Castle, an UNESCO World Heritage site. The client has been the municipality of Elsinore, while Soren Jensen Consulting Engineers provided structural, mechanical, electrical, fire, security and IT-systems engineering. The project was won in an open international competition in 2006 in collaboration with the Danish architectural practice Aart. The competition called for a masterplan for the conversion of the entire former shipyard site and a proposal for the new cultural centre consisting of 4 very different buildings.

To bind the buildings together the team developed a complex triangulated structure of glass and steel that wraps around and cut through the existing buildings to form an arcade. The close proximity of the harbour and thus high water table gave the project a series of rare challenges. The conversion of the existing buildings with variable structural systems and materials used meant that each of the projects 4 buildings had to be designed differently. This led to a great variety in structural solutions. Some of which is daring, others innovative and most unique to this particular project.

One of the new buildings is the new main entrance to the centre and its cantilevered 3 story steel structure gives it a unique and iconic identity. The structure is composed of a steel structure with composite beams that balances on two concrete pillars, which carries most of the buildings weight. Over the entrance a steel and glass overhang stretches 15 m out in skew angles.

The geometry and apparent lack of stability provided the engineering team with significant challenges. The new concert hall building has a basement cast partly under water, with all the challenges it brings. The deck over the concert hall has composite beams with spans in excess of 25 meters. Due to a limit on the overall height of the building, the beam depth was pushed to a minimum resulting in a composite deck with extremely low frequencies.

The existing buildings required assessment of their structural capacity and the development of very complex, adjustable interim support systems while large parts of the existing structures such as the basement floors or entire rows of columns were removed and replaced with members in new positions. Cartoon-like sketch drawings was made to show the contractor the different phases of support, demolish and rebuilding for each of the buildings. This was part of a major challenge for the design team - to communicate the design intend to client, contractors and the general public of this high unusual set of buildings.

www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residential Complex 8 HOUSE, Copenhagen*

8 House area of ​​61,000 square meters located on the outskirts of the developing area of Copenhagen Orestad. In addition to the residential part, it has 10 thousand square meters of offices and shops.

8 House includes two courtyards, separated by a cross-bridge, where the rooms are reserved for public space. A wide hallway allows occupants to move easily from the western edge of the complex, with its green area on the south, where there are water channels.

Designed the house in an architectural office Bjarke Ingels Group (BIG)

At 8 HOUSE on an area of ​​50 000 m2 located 475 apartments of varying configurations. The area of ​​apartments ranging from 65 to 144 m2. There are also townhouses and apartments like "penthouse", fully occupying the top floor.

*Source: *zyalt.livejournal.com


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Soelvgade School / C.F. Møller Architects*

*Architects:* C.F. Møller Architects
*Location:* Sølvgade, Copenhagen, Denmark
*Project Year:* 2012
*Photographs:* Adam Mørk
*Project Area:* 4,500 sqm
*Landscape:* C. F. Møller Architects
*Engineer: *Esbensen Rådgivende Ingeniører and Sloth Møller

Denmark’s oldest school, the listed Sølvgades School built in 1847, close to King Christian IV’s famous historic naval barracks, Nyboder, in Copenhagen, has for many years been lacking space and modern facilities. C. F. Møller has carefully renovated the school and done an extension which in its form and colours is true to the surroundings, but also adds a modernistic twist to the school.

Sølvgade School is surrounded by historic buildings and parks like Nyboder, the Castle of Rosenborg and its surrounding gardens, called Kongens Have. Nearby is the significant, modernistic residential complex, Dronningegården (1943-58) by architects C. F. Møller and Kay Fisker.

The new six-storey building with its striking glass façade gives Sølvgade School a lively and dynamic expression, but with its slanted shapes and colour scheme, it also corresponds with the historic surroundings.

Inside, the floorplan layout twists and angles, walls are sloping, and the coloristic colour scheme continues, linking inside and outside and creating an inspiring learning environment.

The unusual double layering of the façade creates a highly insulated building, minimizes traffic noise, and functions as vent stack for natural ventilation. The hybrid ventilation concept combines natural and mechanical ventilation to minimize the use of energy and create the optimal indoor climate crucial to a learning environment. All in all, the energy consumption does not exceed 68 kWh/m2/year.

All in all the school is a good neighbour. Considering not only its own natural lighting needs, the building preserves the light for surrounding buildings. This thoughtfulness continues through the rest of its form. While maintaining its modern sensibilities, the building borrows colours, proportions and references from the historic surroundings. The structure respects existing patterns by changing rooflines to connect a historic side street building to façades on the other side of the block.

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Social housing in Copenhagen*




























*House Mountain*

It was built to address the shortage of parking spaces for houses VM. The house was designed in the architectural office Bjarke Ingels Group in 2007. 33,000 square meters consisting of 10 floors of parking. Rooftop parking cascaded down flat.
































































Parking.














































Each apartment has its own small plot.























































*Source: *zyalt.livejournal.com


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

^^

*Houses VM*

The house used in the corridor system: corridors lent on those facades buildings, which face each other - it is possible to protect future residents from the everyday trials of involuntary spying on the neighbors. When you first look at the floor plans VM house, it seems that the house is literally packed with the same type rather narrow flats. However, it is anything but! In fact, there are built one-and two-level apartments, and in the resulting rectangles of different function rooms arranged dozens of different ways. Each apartment has a guest and main bathrooms, an office, a place for the pantry, bedroom and balcony of unusual triangular shape.

*"M"*




























*"V"*





































*Source: *zyalt.livejournal.com


----------

